# Fish Fat



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I was thinking about the use of bluefish fat and was wondering how safe it is or isn't.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I was thinking about the use of bluefish fat and was wondering how safe it is or isn't.


As I recall, it has low mercury levels. Have you looked at other contaminants, like arsenic, PCBs, and so on? (I can if you haven't.)

Many contaminants accumulate particularly in the fat.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

That is the issue with some fish and bluefish that get big! Was just checking to see. Catfish are bad about that issue.


----------

